# Speaker Tech RE Cone'ing?



## WildJay (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone know of any Speaker Tech's who are good at Re-Cone'ing Speakers?
I need a couple vintage 10' fenders Re-Coned.
Thanks,


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you try phoning QComponents on Colby Drive in Waterloo?

http://www.loudspeakers.ca/


They are local distributors of speakers.

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Or Santon Audio in Scarborough.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

WildJay said:


> Does anyone know of any Speaker Tech's who are good at Re-Cone'ing Speakers?
> I need a couple vintage 10' fenders Re-Coned.
> Thanks,


Q-Components does not re-cone. Santon Audio still does.

However, the reason few people do this anymore is because of two reasons. 

One is that for many vintage speakers you can no longer get the cones! It's like looking for a knob for the radio in a '68 Chevy. Nobody makes them anymore.

The other is that there's no money in it! The usual charge to re-cone a speaker is around $100. For that money you can buy a brand-new Eminence!

In the "old days" speakers were much more expensive. Re-coning was worth it. Nowadays, unless you have something expensive or perhaps with a high collectible value it just doesn't make sense.

I've been looking for years and in Ontario I think Santon in Markham is your only bet.

:food-smiley-004:


----------

